
The Postman Always Rings Twice - phorkyas82
This is an essay that I published some time ago in German: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.begleitschreiben.net&#x2F;wenn-der-postman-mehrfach-klingelt&#x2F;<p>The translation I never put anywhere, but as I think now would be the perfect time to rewatch Westworld, I will just put it into the large digital void hoping I may once receive a comment. Have fun!<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;phorkyas.wordpress.com&#x2F;2019&#x2F;08&#x2F;04&#x2F;the-postman-always-rings-twice&#x2F;
(would&#x27;ve pumped the essay here itself, but there&#x27;s this 2000 word limit.)
======
yesenadam
You should maybe post it as a proper HN story, if you think it's worth us
reading it and discussing.

~~~
phorkyas82
thanks, will do.

